# CEM Products clen and t3 is..........



## Bubbles! (May 30, 2012)

....off the hook.  

You do have to be careful with it though.  I've got the shakes and sweaty as hell.

I plan on starting cem's ketotifen at the end of week 2.

If I take ketotifen, how long can I stay on clen?  Also, what should I dose it at? 1mg/day? 2mg/day?

Thanks


----------



## blergs. (May 30, 2012)

Not sure on dosing but I see guys say they can run it for many weeks on end while using the keto.
but I highly rec you try not to go passed 6 weeks with it. 
Just personal OP.


----------



## tballz (May 31, 2012)

CEM's clen and t3 are very good.  Perfect summertime combo.

If you supplement keto, then you should be able to stay on clen indefinitely.  However, this is definitely not recommended.  Clen is hard on the heart.  

Dosing keto:  1mg/day and take at night because it will make you drowsy.  Depending how long you stay on clen, you might have to up the dose to 2mg/day.


----------



## Jenie (Mar 28, 2013)

tballz said:


> CEM's clen and t3 are very good.  Perfect summertime combo.



Good to know!
I am new to clen and cem, so have been using this forum to read up on it/them to avoid getting ripped off or sick.
seems like I will be ok with it, can't wait!


----------



## Jenie (Apr 2, 2013)

anyone here use it with keto?  I am now gonna order that I think, I did not even know about it.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 4, 2013)

ANY one here use Keto with Clen before?
seems like keto is for allergies so I'm a bit confused...
Any feed back would be great


----------



## Jenie (Apr 9, 2013)

Jenie said:


> ANY one here use Keto with Clen before?
> seems like keto is for allergies so I'm a bit confused...
> Any feed back would be great



bumppp....

So I see its an anti-histamine so I was sorta right.  now I am curios how important it is to take with clen (I got it on way now) . If I am only using clen 4 weeks, will the keto really make the last 2 weeks that much more effective?

also; *Do I have to drop the clen dose when I start up the keto, since keto makes the clen stronger?*

Thanks guys


----------



## Jenie (Apr 15, 2013)

bumpp


seems I just stick with my normal dose when starting keto, if I am wrong please correct me.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 24, 2013)

Jenie said:


> bumpp
> 
> 
> seems I just stick with my normal dose when starting keto, if I am wrong please correct me.



In case someone looks at this thread wondering I did stick with normal dose, and here is link to the little log I made on it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...es-cem-clen-keto-log-fatloss-first-timer.html

I am new to all this but maybe it will help some one.
I am about to start my MT2 log also and really looking forward to that!  
I already took/ researched some a couple days ago... but been lazy to start log...


----------

